# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned ground vehicles >  Rover, unmanned ground vehicle, Search Systems Ltd., Craigavon, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Search Systems Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Rover - tracked UGV 

Published on Feb 3, 2015




> Rover, our tracked unmanned ground vehicle (UGV) is designed to be disposable but robust enough for daily use.
> Capable of climbing stairs and covering rough terrain, it is remotely operated and includes a live video feed plus a rail system for attaching third party sensors or payloads.

----------

